# Gorgeous, need loving home ASAP!



## Jelatter2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Two bonded sweet, happy, charming, friendly, and beautiful bunnies need a good home. I never intended to give them up but I am starting school in Australia and moving this February. As I had the misfortune to learn, pet rabbits are not allowed to enter the country. And now, with a lot of heartache, I must part with them.

A little bit about them:

As a couple, they are so much fun to watch. They keep close contact with each other and keep the other's coat neat, clean and tidy (they groom each other a lot  ). And you'll just have to see for yourself the adorableness of Lola and Jimmy running around, running into each other and running into you when they catch on that lettuce, broccoli, pellets or some other delectable treat is on its way.

Lola (Miss Lola)
Approximately 5 years old
Has lived with me for 3 years
Spayed
Great with the litter box
Sweet and loves to be pet

Jimmy (Mr Jim)
Approximately 5 years old
Has lived with me for 2 years
Neutered
Good with the litter box
Sweet and shy
If you are willing to open your heart to these precious creatures you will not be disappointed.
I am also happy to provide you with all items I have for them (water/food dishes, litter box, toys, etc)


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry you have to give them up! Australian laws regarding rabbits are unfortunately quite strict because of severe problems with the wild rabbit population ><

Could you please provide your location (state (or country if you're not in the US) and either city or general geographic location) so that people who might be interested know whether or not you're reasonably close to them? 

I hope you find a wonderful forever home for them - they look like a really sweet pair!


----------



## Jelatter2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you so much. I have less than 6 weeks so I'm working really hard to find the right home.

We are located in West Los Angeles, California. 

Reply if interested!


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 28, 2013)

ohhh my Godddd they look like little cotton balls. I wish you were closer.


----------



## Jelatter2 (Dec 28, 2013)

Well, if you know anyone closer to me, pass on the word. I'd be willing to travel somewhat for the right home


----------



## pani (Dec 28, 2013)

Lola and Jimmy are so cute! Someone's going to be very lucky to have them. Unfortunately I don't know anyone in that area well, so I couldn't pass on the post. ray:

Which state in Australia are you going to? Rabbits can't be brought into the country as you've unfortunately found out, but every state except Queensland allows pet buns. It's going to be terribly sad to leave Lola and Jimmy, but maybe you could get a bunny here, too, if you want another furry friend.


----------



## Jelatter2 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you! I'm bringing my cats and I'm having a hell if a time finding a rental place that will allow them so I imagine rabbits would be a lot harder. I'm very sad to leave them but mostly scared I won't find a home in time


----------



## pani (Dec 28, 2013)

Hmm, as long as you're not in Queensland, I'd think a bunny would be easier for renting! They're generally smallish, quiet, and clean - great for rentals!


----------



## LumLumPop (Dec 29, 2013)

I have family in LA and I live only a few hours away!(I live near Tulare)

I'd make an offer but unfortunately I have two rabbits of my own . I'm with the FFA so there's a lot of animal lovers in the Ag Department. I know it's a few hours but if it helps at all I can ask around and see if anyone has interest in your rabbits?


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you were closer, I could have set something temporary up until they found a forever home Darn it! Good luck in finding a home for them, they are adorable!!


----------



## Jelatter2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks so much! If the home is good, I will drive a few hours to deliver them. Anything is better than bringing them to a shelter which is why I am asking even cashiers at the supermarket :-/ But preferably they would go to rabbit lovers who already know how to take care of them.


----------



## LumLumPop (Dec 29, 2013)

If you're willing I would be happy to ask around!


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 29, 2013)

I would LOVE them!


----------



## Jelatter2 (Dec 30, 2013)

LumLumPop, yes please!!

Kisha.Pricess, does that mean you want them?


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

Jelatter2 said:


> Well, if you know anyone closer to me, pass on the word. I'd be willing to travel somewhat for the right home



There is a rabbit rescue I hooked up with that brought Brooke and Lady to me from Tenn and I didn't pay a cent to get them here. If anyone is interested I can contact them and see if they have anyone in LA to run a rabbit to the east coast or mid west...

and to the poor bunny mom having to get a new home for them, I used to live in West LA... in what area are you? Palms? Westwood? etc..

Take care and let's see about homes for these two adorable buns.

Vanessa


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 30, 2013)

I unfortunately live in South Dakota or I would love to take them


----------



## Jelatter2 (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovelops, I am happy for any help. Yes, please let me know their name or contact them. I really appreciate it.

I'm in West LA, bordering Westwood, Brentwood and Santa Monica


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

kisha.princess said:


> I unfortunately live in South Dakota or I would love to take them



If I can get this bunny rescue transportation group involved would you still take them? Let me know today so I can make some calls and see if we can get it going.

Vanessa


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't know I don't have the cage space for three buns


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 30, 2013)

If you'd like to try that would be great actually! Let me know any further details


----------



## Jelatter2 (Dec 30, 2013)

These guys actually don't live in a cage. They have a back yard patio and access to a section of my bedroom. They're a bit too big for caging. They are 4-5lbs each.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

kisha.princess said:


> If you'd like to try that would be great actually! Let me know any further details



Ok let me start reaching out to these people. So location is from West LA to South Dakota... are you close to Minot? Where are you? So I can give them some info...

Thanks
Vanessa


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 30, 2013)

lovelops said:


> Ok let me start reaching out to these people. So location is from West LA to South Dakota... are you close to Minot? Where are you? So I can give them some info...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yankton, it's by Sioux Falls kinda


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 30, 2013)

I really hope I can get them they would make a great addition to our home


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovelops I really appreciate the help


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

kisha.princess said:


> I really hope I can get them they would make a great addition to our home



I made some calls tonight. I'm waiting to hear back. Is that also the nearest
airport for you? 

Let's see what we can do to get these guys to you, ok? Hell if I don't hear back soon from anyone .. I might pay my cousin to fly out there and drive them up there! He's had rabbits before! 

I will keep you all posted...

What is the last day you are in Los Angeles bunny mom?

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

kisha.princess said:


> I really hope I can get them they would make a great addition to our home



Do you have a car? Can you meet someone at Sioux Falls or Lincoln or Omaha?
Let me know how far you can go at all to meet someone. I know someone but they have never been out in that area before... I'm talking to them now..


More soon
Vanessa


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't drive but I can probably get a ride to Sioux Falls!


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

Jelatter2 said:


> Well, if you know anyone closer to me, pass on the word. I'd be willing to travel somewhat for the right home



I have an idea.. How far would you be willing to drive? Vegas? Denver? Let me know. I could try to get someone to meet you to pick up the bunnies and relay them to her... so if you will drive 3 hours or 4 hours, you let me know and then
I could have someone meet you pick them up and drive them onwards..

I would say FLY but I have no idea if these guys will take to flying and since they are 5 wouldn't want to give them a scare...

Let me know what you think..

Vanessa


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 30, 2013)

And te nearest airport is actually in yankton


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

kisha.princess said:


> I don't drive but I can probably get a ride to Sioux Falls!



Don't worry about that.. I know what it's like to get rides from people...
Let me keep checking around!

Vanessa


----------



## LumLumPop (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm so happy these bunnies might get a home!

I was so tempted to ask my Dad,but I have two bunnies living separate from each other. Clark would surely take to them! Unfortunately Lewis wouldn't and I didn't want to make these two buns or Lewis uncomfortable. I hope you understand


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 30, 2013)

I really hope all this works out for the buns &#128522;
I remember being part of the great bunderground of 2012, lol!

A word of caution because I'm a panicky Pete. I suggest that you use PM's to arrange fine details of your journey just to be safe. Just because this is a forum open to everyone and anyone who happens to stop by. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 31, 2013)

Best of luck in arranging a rail road!


----------



## Jelatter2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey everyone!! Sorry, I have been in bunny world on this end of the country. I may have found someone locally, through one of my local rescues. It's not a sure thing so I don't want to turn other options down. 

Lovelops and Kisha.Princess, I think you two have been great. I am so touched that my babies have people rooting for them and willing to support them. After all, this isn't for me, it's for them, right?

I will keep everyone updated as to the progress of this possibility.

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope you'll update us


----------



## Jelatter2 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lola and Jimmy have been adopted! They have a lovely new home with a lovely woman and another pair of rabbits.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay, so glad they found a great home.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 5, 2014)

Jelatter2 said:


> Lola and Jimmy have been adopted! They have a lovely new home with a lovely woman and another pair of rabbits.



That's so great. I'm sooo glad to hear that you were able to get them placed!!! My heart goes out to you because I know you are going to miss them horribly! ;(

I hope the move goes well and am so glad to see you got them a home!

Vanessa


----------



## kisha.princess (Jan 6, 2014)

So happy for them! They're a lovely couple! congrats


----------

